# Introduction and a bit of creative advice please!



## hammer (May 18, 2020)

Hi, my name is Phill and I am trying to improve a large lawn in a house that I have lived in for 5 years. It's starting to get there, but it takes an age because it's quite big. Approx 750 sq m.

I am currently trying to improve the edges at the borders and beneath the privet hedge that runs around the garden.

I do usually cut the borders with a half moon without trying to eat into the lawn too much each year. However there is one border in particular where the soil slopes down onto the grass so I can't get much of an edge to the lawn. And for a few meters of the border the soil is above the height of the grass so it kind of rises above it. I'm not sure if you can see in the pictures.

Also I would like to make a neat edge below the hedge. Does anyone have any experience with doing this? There is a lot of hedge to deal with!


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

The plants are very close to the edge of the bed leaving you little room to edge the beds. I think the only option is to expand the bed roughly 6'' so you can cut an edge in and slope the bed down to the bottom of the trench.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

What I would do is take a flat shovel and from the red line side insert the shovel in the ground at about a 45 degree angle all the way down along the hedge. Then youre going to come back and repeat the process from the blue line all the way down. You dont have to go very deep with the shovel but that angle should help to create a somewhat gradual slope along the bed to help define the bed edges.


----------

